# Problème Powerbook G4 : perte son



## ludhol (13 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Voilà je vous explique, je ne comprends rien du pourquoi ni du comment mais ce matin en allumant mon PB plus de son et pas moyen de modifier. Soit muet soit à fond mais rien ne sort.

J'ai redémarré, mais cela ne change rien.
J'ai fait un test en branchant des haut parleurs externes et là ça marche. Mais quand je les débranche, le problème revient.

Si vous pouviez m'aider ça m'arrangerait beaucoup, je n'avais pas prévu de le changer de suite.

Par avance merci


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, 

va faire un tour dans menu pomme puis "préférences système" puis "son" puis "sortie"

vérifie que tes haut parleurs internes soient bien sélectionnés...

à+


----------



## ludhol (13 Mars 2008)

je te remercie, j'ai essayé, mais je n'ai même pas le choix pour sélectionner.

J'ai juste sortie numérique audio intégré.

Mais à force de chercher, je suis tombé sur un sujet sur le forum, et je n'ai pas l'impression d'être le seul...

Maintenant pour la solution, il semble qu'il faille changer la carte son, voire la carte mère.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2008)

ah...tiens... j'ignorais qu'il y avais une sortie numérique sur le PB G4 ....

soit.....

éteins le mac, appuyes sur le bouton de démarrage puis imméditament sur les touches pomme+alt+p+r, en même temps, attends 3 "boings" et relache

ça va mieux ?

au fait: au démarrage, tu entends bien le boing ???

tu n'as rien installé comme aplliqation susceptible d'intervenir sur le son ? 

Ici, il semble que ton mac soit bloqué en sortie digitale .... tu as peut être paramétré récemment un soft ..... non ?


----------



## ludhol (13 Mars 2008)

non malheureusement il ne fait pas "boing" au démarrage. Enfin pas quand il n'y a pas d'enceintes externes branchées.

J'avais installé Audacity et VLC, mais je les ai desinstallées mais ça ne change rien.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2008)

ludhol a dit:


> non malheureusement il ne fait pas "boing" au démarrage. Enfin pas quand il n'y a pas d'enceintes externes branchées.
> 
> J'avais installé Audacity et VLC, mais je les ai desinstallées mais ça ne change rien.


 
essaye quand même la manipulation que je t'ai proposé, mais comme tu n'as pas de "boing", fie toi au bruit du lecteur cd/DVD.... en gros, garde appuyé au moins 30 secondes... si le boing ne vient pas ce sera plus que probablement un soucis matériel

Si je ne m'abuse, dans la prise mini-jack, il y a un petit connecteur qui, lorsqu'il est libéré, signale à l'ordi que rien n'est branché, donc le son revient sur les HP internes

Par contre, si ce connecteur est coincé, l'ordi pense qu'il y a des enceintes connectées....

mais ce n'est que mon avis......


----------



## ludhol (13 Mars 2008)

oui, j'ai essayé, c'est d'ailleurs ce que mon centre Apple m'a dit de faire.

Pour ce qui est du mini jack, j'ai lu qu'il y avait un connecteur/contacteur qui détecte la présence ou non.
Peut être que mon mini jack à la maison est un peu différent et je verrais ce soir en rentrant si par magie ça revient... 

Sinon va falloir faire appel à l'Apple care, mais j'ai besoin de ce qu'il y a sur mon disque, ils peuvent me le laisser tu crois ?


----------



## miaou (13 Mars 2008)

tu a regardé si à applications/utilitaires/ configuration audio et midi/ sortie audio
tu avais bien 44100 hz et 2ca-bit ?
il peut arriver que notamment  l'installation de audacity dérègle ça et te mette 96000....


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2008)

miaou a dit:


> tu a regardé si à applications/utilitaires/ configuration audio et midi/ sortie audio
> tu avais bien 44100 hz et 2ca-bit ?
> il peut arriver que notamment l'installation de audacity dérègle ça et te mette 96000....


 
et tu penses que cela gênerait le "boing" du démarrage


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2008)

ludhol a dit:


> Peut être que mon mini jack à la maison est un peu différent et je verrais ce soir en rentrant si par magie ça revient...
> 
> Sinon va falloir faire appel à l'Apple care, mais j'ai besoin de ce qu'il y a sur mon disque, ils peuvent me le laisser tu crois ?


 
je parlais du mini jack de ton ordi..... si le contacteur y est coincé/cassé .... faudra penser à sortir le fer à souder.....:rose: ... parce que la magie, j'y crois pas....

pour tes données: aucune garantie ! fais un backup avant..... sauf s'ils te proposent de les sauvegarder pour toi....

edit: cela dit, si t'es bon pour un changement de carte mère..... bonjour la facture !!! car je ne pense pas qu'ils vont seulement te changer le connecteur audio.... renseignes toi bien avant ...
edit bis: si tu n'as pas peur de mettre les mains dans la bête....


----------



## ludhol (13 Mars 2008)

non, je ne comptes pas mettre les mains dans ma machine, surtout qu'elle est encore couverte par l'Apple care, d'après le technicien que j'ai eu, ça devrait être pris en charge par l'Applecare.

Par contre n'ayant jamais eu de backup à faire sur mac, je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre pour sauvegarder mes mails de mail, pour sauvegarder ma bibliothèque iPhoto, et toutes les choses auquelles on pense une fois qu'on a formaté !!


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2008)

ludhol a dit:


> non, je ne comptes pas mettre les mains dans ma machine, surtout qu'elle est encore couverte par l'Apple care, d'après le technicien que j'ai eu, ça devrait être pris en charge par l'Applecare.
> 
> Par contre n'ayant jamais eu de backup à faire sur mac, je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre pour sauvegarder mes mails de mail, pour sauvegarder ma bibliothèque iPhoto, et toutes les choses auquelles on pense une fois qu'on a formaté !!


 
ah ben vi, s'il y a l'applecare, la question ne se pose même pas 

backup: au plus simple: connecte un DD externe et fais une copie complète de ton DD, avec, par exemple, carbon copy cloner ....

conseil généraliste: TOUJOURS faire des backup


----------



## miaou (13 Mars 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> et tu penses que cela gênerait le "boing" du démarrage



heu.....  non... j'avais pas vu pour le "boïng" sorry


----------



## ludhol (13 Mars 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah ben vi, s'il y a l'applecare, la question ne se pose même pas
> 
> backup: au plus simple: connecte un DD externe et fais une copie complète de ton DD, avec, par exemple, carbon copy cloner ....
> 
> conseil généraliste: TOUJOURS faire des backup



en gros je fais une image de mon disque, c'est ça ?


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2008)

ludhol a dit:


> en gros je fais une image de mon disque, c'est ça ?



un clone bootable est encore mieux !


----------



## ludhol (14 Mars 2008)

vouais, ben on verra, mais malheureusement, cela n'a rien changé d'avoir rebrancher mes HP externes...


----------

